# Scrap ram prices on ebay



## Williamjf77 (Jan 21, 2019)

I know this has probably been beaten to death but who is buying all this ram scrap for 20.00lb or more. Is there that much value?

Or is this some kind of scam that a bunch of sellers just bid up each other’s prices to keep up the price.

I managed to accumulate 30lbs over the last few weeks at 10.00 a lb on some buy it now, all gold edge all name brand I guess I just got lucky 

It just seems like a lot to pay.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Wonderful! May it keep rising!

RAM at 10 bucks is a great deal, $6.50 under current scrap value.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok I just saw 13 lbs of ram go for 482+ 15 usd shipping!

Wtf are people getting out of these


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe someone saw some they think they can use or resell?
Or maybe they just have gold fever?


----------



## Dr.xyz (Feb 4, 2019)

a) There was many 4GB DDR3 sticks in pictures, perfectly usable today.
b) It was a charity item.
c) Winning bidder was very determined, started from $325.

Those were reasons I could think of, nothing to do with gold this time.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok I guess it makes sense but just seems like alot


----------



## AlphaBaby (Apr 2, 2019)

I find the prices are way to high on eBay for RAM at the moment. For the work and value that you get back from the RAM gold foils it's barely worth the effort. I just did a batch of 100g of clean cut RAM fingers and got back about 2g of gold foils that need to be refined further. Most of these guys get their material for free from e-waste drop off centers popping up everywhere and than they sell for ridiculous prices that makes it hard to turn a profit for a refiner. I do get good deals every once in awhile but unless you get it for next to nothing, it's hard to make a decent profit after all the time and materials needed to refine.


----------



## denim (Apr 2, 2019)

Something must be wrong...2g of foils from 100g of clean cut ram is way too much. If you look closely (magnifying glass) you'll see a bunch of fiberglass rubbish and other junk mixed in with the foils. You will actually get far less gold than 2g. Buying ewaste scrap and trying to turn a profit by refining it is very difficult if not impossible. That is why many of us sell this stuff versus refining it. You might want to try to solicit computer repair shops for their scrap, contact large offices for theirs, etc. It's tough to build up a clientele but eventually it pays off, especially if you are selling the stuff versus refining it. It took awhile for me to learn this lesson but I am glad I did.

Dennis

edited for spelling


----------



## niks neims (Apr 2, 2019)

AlphaBaby said:


> I find the prices are way to high on eBay for RAM at the moment. For the work and value that you get back from the RAM gold foils it's barely worth the effort. I just did a batch of 100g of clean cut RAM fingers and got back about 2g of gold foils that need to be refined further. Most of these guys get their material for free from e-waste drop off centers popping up everywhere and than they sell for ridiculous prices that makes it hard to turn a profit for a refiner. I do get good deals every once in awhile but unless you get it for next to nothing, it's hard to make a decent profit after all the time and materials needed to refine.



As denim said, after refining correctly you'll get 4-5x less than... Why don't you run an e-waste drop off centre instead if their life is so sweet?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 2, 2019)

*Most of these guys get their material for free from e-waste drop off centers popping up everywhere and than they sell for ridiculous prices that makes it hard to turn a profit for a refiner. *

Love this line. Like the stuff just falls from the sky like unicorn dust and we just reap the pure profits from e-scrap. I wish it were that easy. 

Oh, and by the way, as far as I understand it, the money in RAM is in the chips more than the fingers. But I may be wrong.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 3, 2019)

silversaddle1 said:


> Oh, and by the way, as far as I understand it, the money in RAM is in the chips more than the fingers. But I may be wrong.



You'd be correct on that Scott.


----------



## Ron John (Nov 4, 2020)

I started refining 15 years ago and went to eBay and over paid big time. I also bought scrap from local pc shops ie 50 lbs of ram 200$ and 200 ceramic Cpus now Pentium Pros I ended up losing money because of the eBay scrap. if I had to do it over i would have sold the ram and ceramic Cpus on eBay!! I would have done it then but not now I really don't like getting ripped off so I don't rip others off. when I sell some of my PC scrap on eBay it goes fast and I've created a group of people who help each other. I must admit I had gold fever and refining it has a extra rush over buying gold. if interested I'm selling some gold 9n eBay now well below spot. I need a piece of science hard wear that's my other hobby or job LOL 

about refined gold has anyone experienced it's hard to sell for what it's worth. I'm getting a load of crap I think that it's brittle ext?? what's the deal


----------



## Ron John (Nov 4, 2020)

people go for the ram fingers because it's easy I developed a good method to get the gold out of the ram IC chips and you would be surprised how much gold there [email protected]%^


----------

